# Age And Fet



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Peter

I am 40 and have been undergoing fertility treatment for nearly 6 years and have undergone ICSI for the first time in April. It has unfortunately taken so long to get this far because of my local NHS waiting lists (13 months wait to have my lap & dye!). Although the ICSI resulted in a clinical pg, the embryo did not develop past 6 weeks and I had a m/c. We have 3 frozen embryos and had planned to do FET in January. However my husband has been presented with a work opportunity which would be good for him but would mean us moving to Spain for 8 months and delaying the FET. 

In conclusion to all this rambling I suppose my question is:

If my eggs were produced and frozen when I was 40, does it make any difference if I have them transferred at the age of 41 or 42?

Thanks.
Cindy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

cindyp said:


> Peter
> 
> I am 40 and have been undergoing fertility treatment for nearly 6 years and have undergone ICSI for the first time in April. It has unfortunately taken so long to get this far because of my local NHS waiting lists (13 months wait to have my lap & dye!). Although the ICSI resulted in a clinical pg, the embryo did not develop past 6 weeks and I had a m/c. We have 3 frozen embryos and had planned to do FET in January. However my husband has been presented with a work opportunity which would be good for him but would mean us moving to Spain for 8 months and delaying the FET.
> 
> ...


Dear Cindy,

the embryos will be OK but as you get over forty the chances of you getting pregnant decreases. I would try FET sooner rather than later.

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Cindy 

During my surfing earlier today I read about someone who'd actually done their IVF in Spain. You might want to consider investigating that option? Of course, I don't know how well regulated IVF clinics are outside the UK - I don't know if they have the equivalent of the HFEA for example, but it's something you could find out.

Good luck 

Susie


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Peter

Thank you for your reply which confirmed my thoughts. As this is my last treatment we want to give it as much chance as possible so I will go ahead with FET in the next few months. 

Cindy


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi cindy 
just wanted you wish you all the luck in the world with your fet you are in my thoughts and prayers good luck 
love lilly xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Susie, thank you for your suggestion. This will be my last IF treatment so I'm going to stick with my UK clinic. We can always go to Spain another time if the FET doesn't work and if it does work we won't care about the missed opportunity.

Lily, thank you for your kind wishes.

love
Cindy


----------

